

Danger: This Mission to Mars Could Bore You to Death - ubasu
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/magazine/danger-this-mission-to-mars-could-bore-you-to-death.html?pagewanted=all&utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer831bd&utm_medium=twitter&_r=0

======
crashoverdrive
Is it really that far of a stretch to consider giving astronauts video games?
What else are you going to do with massive amounts of computing power and tons
of time?

~~~
qbrass
Then they play Doom the whole time, and end up bored when they finally get to
Mars and there's no portal to hell to contend with.

